# Safeway's young chicken legs...young?



## Caslon (Jan 9, 2011)

I recently purchased Safeway Young Chicken legs at my local major chain supermarket. Bulk pack of 14 or so.  They're really large.  They don't cook up as well as smaller drumbsticks.
A lot more sinew/fat or whatever too.

They were out of the better company that sells legs in just 6 packs. That brand (Foster Farms) seems to not let the chickens grow to gargantuan size.

I'm just saying, the bulk pack looked more like young turkey legs, not young chicken drumbsticks.  Didn't used to be like that.
A sign of the times?  I think they're "beefing" them up, so to speak. The meat isn't as tender, doesn't cook as well. They're too big.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 9, 2011)

When I researched raising chickens, there were some "meat breeds" that matured very quickly (6-8 weeks, if memory serves). Most of the chicken sold in supermarkets are raised on factory farms (not ideal conditions for  raising chickens, IMO). The best poultry I've ever eaten was organic, free-range. Quite a difference re: taste, texture, and juiciness. And price.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 9, 2011)

I got a great deal on boneless skinless chicken one time $1.39 per pound (wrapped in store, so I don't know the brand).  Holy crap were those breasts big!  One half breast was enough to feed the both of us for dinner and we usually eat a decent sized serving of protein.  Trouble was, these breasts were not very tender and were quite bland (even more bland than regular chicken breast.). 

I don't currently have a budget for organic or free range chicken, so I find that Tyson breasts tend to be a reasonable size with decent flavor.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 9, 2011)

bakechef said:


> I don't currently have a budget for organic or free range chicken, so I find that Tyson breasts tend to be a reasonable size with decent flavor.


 
Nor do I--hence why I was researching raising chickens...


----------



## bakechef (Jan 9, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Nor do I--hence why I was researching raising chickens...



We raised chickens a few times to eat when I was young, I remember them being very tasty.

My HOA and neighbors would probably take issue with me raising chickens on my back deck


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 9, 2011)

bakechef said:


> We raised chickens a few times to eat when I was young, I remember them being very tasty.
> 
> My HOA and neighbors would probably take issue with me raising chickens on my back deck


 
Check your HOA rules and local bylaws...it may be that this possibility was not covered, so your neighbours and the HOA would have to "suck it up."


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 9, 2011)

bakechef said:


> I got a great deal on boneless skinless chicken one time $1.39 per pound (wrapped in store, so I don't know the brand). Holy crap were those breasts big! One half breast was enough to feed the both of us for dinner and we usually eat a decent sized serving of protein. Trouble was, these breasts were not very tender and were quite bland (even more bland than regular chicken breast.).
> 
> I don't currently have a budget for organic or free range chicken, so I find that Tyson breasts tend to be a reasonable size with decent flavor.


 

Hmmm... we had an organic turkey for Thanksgiving last year.  I was truly disappointed in it. First it was just scrawny and was tough and tastelss.  All that after I used all my turkey tricks on it.    Really disappointing.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 9, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Hmmm... we had an organic turkey for Thanksgiving last year. I was truly disappointed in it. First it was just scrawny and was tough and tastelss. All that after I used all my turkey tricks on it. Really disappointing.


 
Oh gosh, you must've bought it at the wrong farm. 

A friend's husband ordered an 'organic' turkey for her one year...he didn't specify weight. Well, his bird was 48# (they couldn't get it in the fridge--it was the size of a small child). He had to quarter it in the workshop using the bandsaw. My last one, which was the "smallest" one available was 26#. 

Here in SE Ontario, the first ones are available around October for Canadian Thanksgiving. I was able to get a 13-15 # then, a 17-20# one for Xmas, but the Easter turkey was the biggy. That was a $50+ turkey. I can't afford that anymore. But it was good--moist, tender, and tasty.


----------



## Caslon (Jan 9, 2011)

Take a look at the drumsticks on a good sized whole chicken fryer. If a fryer were proportional to the drumsticks I got, that chicken would be larger than a whole sized fryer chicken.  Bigger isn't better. economical maybe.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 9, 2011)

CWS this made me *actually* *laugh out loud. *Thanks. 



> Well, his bird was 48# (they couldn't get it in the fridge--it was the  size of a small child). He had to quarter it in the workshop using the  bandsaw.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 9, 2011)

Another friend and her husband decided to raise free-range turkeys one year. They were a bit unclear on how much to feed the birds or how quickly they grew...well, they ended up with a 68# turkey coming back from the slaughter house. Their solution? The husband made an outdoor "roaster" out of a barrel and they invited all the neighbours. The catch? Everyone had to come dressed as a pumpkin.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh--on the free-range turkey, be sure you specify the weight range stories, another friend in CT ordered an organic, free-range turkey. When he picked it up, it weighed 32#. It was too big for their biggest roaster. (Fortunately, they have a commercial range and oven). They put the turkey in a garbage bag, stuffed it in an oversized cooler, drove to their local housewares supply store, and brought it in to test if it fit in any of the roaster pans. They did buy the roaster in which it fit, but can you imagine the clerks' responses to this couple hauling this black garbage bag in saying they needed to see if it fit in any of the roasters the store stocked?


----------

